# The Vent



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

The Vent... Feel free to vent in a respectful manner...on any RC topic or racing issue..


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey do RC racers understand that races come to town by request and by word of mouth? Plus does everyone understand that races base there descision on running on attendance you can't have more out of town guys at your track than locals..


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

why doesnt the olympics/espn/mainstream media recognize rc racing? I mean it has large events and people around the globe race why no TV coverage?


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

True...


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

1BrownGuy said:


> why doesnt the olympics/espn/mainstream media recognize rc racing? I mean it has large events and people around the globe race why no TV coverage?


1. Lack of advertising money. Real racing is having a tough time with this.
2. To most it is a hobby, not a sport. While there is skill involved it takes next to no athletic ability. Aside from real tuning vs virtual tuning there isn't much more to this than sitting on the couch playing GranTourismo. This isn't meant to diminish the accomplishments of those who are exceptional at rc but to most it means no more than being the world champ at spinning a basketball on the end of a finger.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

We were joking about the whole TV thing...


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

I wasn't joking... You have coverage of who can cut through a log the fastest racing lawnmowers and racing belt sander on tv mostly espn but people do say well is all about sponsor of product but doesn't the RC car industry have money? Even making cupcakes on tv..lol

I just see people taking the RC thing soooo serious at big events.....that why ask where are the tv cameras...


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

1BrownGuy said:


> I wasn't joking... You have coverage of who can cut through a log the fastest racing lawnmowers and racing belt sander on tv mostly espn but people do say well is all about sponsor of product but doesn't the RC car industry have money? Even making cupcakes on tv..lol
> 
> I just see people taking the RC thing soooo serious at big events.....that why ask where are the tv cameras...


Lawnmower racing and the lumberjack games have an element of danger and/or a demonstration of skill that people can relate to. Remotely controlling a toy car from a stand doesn't have that, unless someone trips and busts their ass marshaling a car.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

It's not going to happen as no one wants to uncover RC is all grown men that love little cars it would overturn the whole "he's compensating for something theory" that women use when u have a fancy car!


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Does anyone think there is a stigma surrounding "big RC events" I know there is normally a higher cost but it seems to keep the average joe away.. It makes no sense to me as I'm a B main Racer C main most likely at big events or lower but that's not going to stop me...it's just Wierd to me RC is based off support not to mention Tracks it seems to me track time is track time


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

You know what really grinds my gears? Rocks getting caught in the drivetrain.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

cwoods34 said:


> You know what really grinds my gears? Rocks getting caught in the drivetrain.


Amen, now back to finding ways to drop a small fortune into my toy car.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

For those of you not aware, Traxxas is sponsoring Courtney Force's Nitro Funny Car in the NHRA. The first two events broadcast on ESPN2 had several TV ads for the XO-1, showing that it does 100mph. That will expose more people to RC.

On the venting topic, it's really obvious which people are heavy smokers when you have to stand near them on the drivers stand. Equally as bad as the racers who don't take a shower daily.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

CarbonJoe said:


> For those of you not aware, Traxxas is sponsoring Courtney Force's Nitro Funny Car in the NHRA. The first two events broadcast on ESPN2 had several TV ads for the XO-1, showing that it does 100mph. That will expose more people to RC.
> 
> On the venting topic, it's really obvious which people are heavy smokers when you have to stand near them on the drivers stand. Equally as bad as the racers who don't take a shower daily.


AMEN Brother...


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Here is one... Can we eliminate 15'antennas on controllers I mean really... Or at least don't hold it like a fishin pole while ya run...


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> For those of you not aware, Traxxas is sponsoring Courtney Force's Nitro Funny Car in the NHRA. The first two events broadcast on ESPN2 had several TV ads for the XO-1, showing that it does 100mph. That will expose more people to RC.
> 
> On the venting topic, it's really obvious which people are heavy smokers when you have to stand near them on the drivers stand. Equally as bad as the racers who don't take a shower daily.


I've been around a couple who seem to shower seasonally at best. They seem unaware that BO occurs in the cold months too and no amount of deodorant can cover that kind of stank.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Crptracer said:


> It's not going to happen as no one wants to uncover RC is all grown men that love little cars it would overturn the whole "he's compensating for something theory" that women use when u have a fancy car!


I turned 40 last wek. My wife set out a yard card that read :Brian is 40 and still plays with cars"

I reminded her they were _toy _cars.

Can we vent about racers with bad dental hygiene as well? It's hard to talk racing with a guy with summer teeth.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

BadSign said:


> Can we vent about racers with bad dental hygiene as well? It's hard to talk racing with a guy with summer teeth.


Meth addict?


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

BadSign said:


> Can we vent about racers with bad dental hygiene as well? It's hard to talk racing with a guy with summer teeth.


*just died of laughter*


----------

